

Microsoft backports data slurp to Windows 7 and 8 via patches - mondoshawan
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/09/01/microsoft_backports_data_slurp_to_windows_78_via_patches/

======
jmnicolas
Seriously Microsoft, on one hand you do great things (opensourcing dotnet,
opening your apps to Apple and Android etc) but on the other hand you're
really trying to look like NSA's thing.

When your market dominance is eroding you shouldn't piss off your customer
base.

